# British?



## sam_2007 (Nov 20, 2007)

Who is from Britain here, Please say hi, and where you are from!

Im from Northampton in England

:roll::roll::roll::roll:


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

hi - British now - formerly from LA CAlif USA - Now Warminster Wiltshire


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Sam 2007,
From Dundee Scotland. Pleased to meet you. Keep in touch


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Edinburgh


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I was born and raised in Carnoustie but I've lived in San Francisco for the past 25 years. 

Jock


----------



## quietgiroth (Apr 18, 2007)

Also a Brit, was working in Brora (go north of Inverness)...now I'm in Canada and off to New Zealand in Jan. I try to stay out of the UK as much as possible.


----------



## cinnamon (Nov 3, 2007)

I am spanish but live in london


----------

